# Acadiana Field Trial



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any news from Acadiana?


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Ryan brasseaux won the Q with Cindi Wilbanks dog.
9 back to either the land blind or water marks in the open. 2nd series was a water blind. Not sure if they are going to run a land blind.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Huge CONGRATS to Bobby and Shanna Farmer, Tim Milligan and Connie on the OPEN WIN!!!!

Troy


----------



## cpj (Sep 28, 2009)

Way to go Tim!!!!!!!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

TMURRAY said:


> Huge CONGRATS to Bobby and Shanna Farmer, Tim Milligan and Connie on the OPEN WIN!!!!
> 
> Troy


Congratulations Tim!!! Troy, do you have the other placements or Amateur callbacks?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Great going Mark Sehon and Whiskey on the Open 2nd Place!


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrtas Mark....


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

budsdad said:


> Congratulations Tim!!! Troy, do you have the other placements or Amateur callbacks?


Sorry Marty thats all I received via phone call. Congrats also to Mark Sehon and Whiskey on the Open 2nd!!

Troy


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Heard Ammo left after the 2nd series so they could run another that started tomorrow. Was she not having a good trial for her to leave ?????


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Jason E. said:


> Heard Ammo left after the 2nd series so they could run another that started tomorrow. Was she not having a good trial for her to leave ?????


No, she had done very well on all 4 birds, but they had friends meeting them at the Central Arkansas trial on Sunday, so they decided to go there instead of leaving their friends hanging. Bill asked for the judges permission to be released from the trial. 19 dog derby should be able to run in a day, but evidently not.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

huntinman said:


> No, she had done very well on all 4 birds, but they had friends meeting them at the Central Arkansas trial on Sunday, so they decided to go there instead of leaving their friends hanging. Bill asked for the judges permission to be released from the trial. 19 dog derby should be able to run in a day, but evidently not.


Thats to bad they didnt get done.... Good Luck to them ....


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

huntinman said:


> 19 dog derby should be able to run in a day, but evidently not.



I will address you above quote since I am judging. The grounds have had a $hit load of rain which makes where we can run from VERY LIMITED. Getting people in and out from other stakes is a hard. I refuse (and my co-judge) to throw chicken $hit tests. We will throw QUALITY tests and try to give EVERYONE their money's worth. If it takes until next weekend to throw tests that everyone can enjoy themselves on, that's what we'll do. We are doing the best we can with what we have. 
With that said, it is a shame that Ammo couldn't stay, my co-judge and I enjoyed seeing her run.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Just got off the phone with Bill & Micki...they said the 2 series that were run today were excellent and challenging. They enjoyed the tests, but had to leave due to prior commitments.


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Ricky Elston said:


> I will address you above quote since I am judging. The grounds have had a $hit load of rain which makes where we can run from VERY LIMITED. Getting people in and out from other stakes is a hard. I refuse (and my co-judge) to throw chicken $hit tests. We will throw QUALITY tests and try to give EVERYONE their money's worth. If it takes until next weekend to throw tests that everyone can enjoy themselves on, that's what we'll do. We are doing the best we can with what we have. If anyone would like to discuss it further, my phone number is 504-352-8004 or come see me tomorrow at the trial grounds.
> 
> With that said, it is a shame that Ammo couldn't stay, my co-judge and I enjoyed seeing her run.


Hunting man is very quick to bitch when things don't work out the way he thinks they should. He most likely would have rather there was only three series
________
LONG BEACH MEDICAL COLLECTIVES


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

scott spalding said:


> Hunting man is very quick to bitch when things don't work out the way he thinks they should. He most likely would have rather there was only three series


Actually Scott, if you have read my posts, I don't like three series derbies. I made a comment about the trial, not the results. If someone chose to leave that is their decision...they could have stayed or not. It's interesting to me that you know what I think about anything since we have never met. Maybe I struck a nerve?


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

huntinman said:


> Actually Scott, if you have read my posts, I don't like three series derbies. I made a comment about the trial, not the results. If someone chose to leave that is their decision...they could have stayed or not. It's interesting to me that you know what I think about anything since we have never met. Maybe I struck a nerve?


The nerve was struck several weeks ago when you were bitching about three series derby now you are bitching about one that didn't finish in a day. People donate there time as you know to judge us they don't need someone bitching about it on the web.
________
MEXICO CITY HOTEL


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

scott spalding said:


> The nerve was struck several weeks ago when you were bitching about three series derby now you are bitching about one that didn't finish in a day. People donate there time as you know to judge us they don't need someone bitching about it on the web.


Sorry, didn't know you were so sensitive... I've never said anything about a particular judge or any particular trial in the past, so any slight you felt was imagined. In this case, yes I made a comment about a particular trial. It was an opinion. That's all. I've judged a little myself, so I know where you are coming from. But, this is a forum, and this is America...so I guess I have the right to speak my mind and you have the right to speak yours. No one has to listen (or read). That's my last word on this one, your turn.


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

How about results?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

All of the judges are doing the best they can under the conditions.

Derby and Am will finish today.

11 dogs back in the Am for the water blind. It is 6:30am Sunday morning and pouring down rain. I just hope we can get to water so I can handle my dog on the water blind and hopefully on to the water marks. I've never had so much mud on my truck as it use to be white and now it is La. mud brown!;-)


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

For the record, Dick has judged at Acadiana.
He said it was fun.
Great grounds, plenty of help, people who know how to run a trial.

Nice to hear the other side of the story for once, Mr Elston...


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

A BIG congrats to Bobby, Shanna and Tim on Connies open win. An excited Bobby called me with the news. First of many AA ribbons to come.


----------



## Bayou Magic (Feb 7, 2004)

Congrats Mark on the 2nd!

fp


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BIG congrats to newcomer Bob Kennon Jr, Mark Smith and Reacher winning his first Derby entered.

Also to Cajun Riviera member Luke Barras and Rip on winning the Amateur!

It was a very well run trial!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all ! Thanks for a very good trial.


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Huge Congrats to Timmy, Bobby and Shanna AND CONNIE on the win! And I knew Connie way back when . . . .


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Thanks everybody. What a great weekend!!!!!! Congrats to all.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks to all the Acadiana club members that "made it happen" this weekend. It was a pleasure to judge the Amateur stake with Dave Seivert and apprentice judge Austin Channel. The mechanics were impeccable with plenty of GOOD help, bird boys, gunners, equipment, and marshalls...a well oiled machine. As always, the people, food, and BS were the best!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congratulations to Tim & the Farmer's!!!!

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Whooo Hoooo Tim on your first Open Win!!! Congratulations to you, Bobby and Shanna!!!

That's Awesome!!!!

Angie


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

We add our congratulations to Tim Milligan and the Farmers for their Open win. Way to go! Kudos also to Bob Kennon for his Derby win with Reacher, a full brother to my boy, Gus. A talented family. And special congrats are also in order for my friend Marshall Stone and his fine Derby dog, Hannah, for their third place finish. More good things to come for this talented pup.


----------



## J Connolly (Aug 16, 2007)

Congratulations to Tim, Bobby, Shanna and of course Connie. We are very proud of all of you!!!


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

A little shout to Franco. Am 3rd. Gives Radier 12 Am. points w/ the win.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Open Results
1st Mak's Convince Me Connie MH H/Tim Milligan O/Bobby Farmer 
2nd FC-AFC Brier Lakes Southern Comfort H/Mark Sehon O/Timmy Juneau & Mark Sehon 
3rd Atchafalaya River Dakota H/Ryan brasseaux O/Larry Clement 
4th Un Petit Peu Canaille O/H Lee Jolley 
RJ FC-AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick O/HJoe Broyles 
Jam Trumarc's Zoey H/Ryan Brasseaux O/Steven Karr 

Am Results
1st Oakley's Blackness /Luke Barras 
2nd FC-AFC Bayou Bays Bodago / Wendall Williams 
3rd Booty Raider /Frank Derosa
4th Vegas Roll Of The Dice /Donald H. FitzGerald 

Qual Results
1st Gi Gi Turns A Profit H/Ryan Brasseaux O/Cynthia Wilbanks 
2nd Belle's Backwater Boondock SH H/Ed Thibodeaux O/Ben & Morgan Wisenbaker 
3rd Sir Scooter of Belvedere H/Ed Thibodeaux O/Stephen Goldware 
4th Doc's Good Sport H/Ed Thibodeaux O/Richard Vicnair Richard Vicnair 
RJ JW's Star River Rylee H/Ed Thibodeaux O/E. Warner Veillon 
JAM Glade Creek's Hit A Wall H/Tim Milligan O/Troy Murray 
JAM Soggy Bottom's Braveheart H/Mark Sehon O/Mark Sehon & Timmy Juneau 

Derby Results
1st Sweetbriar's Reacher O/H Bob Kennon
2nd Gray's Creek High Dollar Ride O/H Rick Mock 
3rd Tova's Hunt Em Up "Hannah" O/H Marshall Stone 
4th Dixie Doodle Dandy XXV H/Ryan Brasseaux O/Patrick Huckabay
RJ Cypress Lanes Billie Jean O/H Kenny Cox 
Jam Albert Killer Leonard H/Ryan Brasseaux O/Larry Clement 
Jam Tobasco Hot And Spicy O/H Donald H. FitzGerald
Jam Seaside's Louie Louie O/HTracy Farmer

Congrats to All!!!

Troy


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Look at the Bounce man Jamming the Q...

Congrats Troy & Jimi

Tim


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Ditto!!

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

way to go on the greenie Troy, Tim and Bounce.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

CONGRATS to Wendall, Kay and ****.... on your Am 2nd!!!!


----------



## topshelf (Feb 4, 2004)

Am Results
1st Oakley's Blackness /Luke Barras 

Way to go Luke, keep it up!! I love seeing my pups win.

Matt Peters


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

TMURRAY said:


> Open Results
> 1st Mak's Convince Me Connie MH H/Tim Milligan O/Bobby Farmer
> 2nd FC-AFC Brier Lakes Southern Comfort H/Mark Sehon O/Timmy Juneau & Mark Sehon
> 3rd Atchafalaya River Dakota H/Ryan brasseaux O/Larry Clement
> ...


Congrats to All!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We had Fun! We are Sorry we had to leave. Good seeing you all again. The 2 tests we ran were exciting and challenging.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Troy ......


----------

